# Vert ScrOG DWC Bucket: Is it plausible?



## strikinghigh55 (Mar 1, 2013)

Trying to decide how to most efficiently maximize my yeild with one plant in a small space. I thought about putting vertical screens on either side and then either FIMing or LST to get multiple colas behind both screens. Then I realized that res checks/changes/etc will be a real pain in the dick. Anyone know of a remedy or simpler solution?
My layout is as follows:
20"x20"x54" mylar lined growbox
4" 60CFM exhaust fan pulling out the top through a carbon filter
150w HPS suspended vertically (bare bulb) - remote ballast outside of grow area
3.5 Gallon net pot bucket with air pump/stone

Thanks in advance for any insight.


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 1, 2013)

the only thing you could do is put a drain tap on the bottom of your bucket. you will also need access to your res without having to move the plants. is that possible?


----------



## Nizza (Mar 1, 2013)

rdwc with the res outside of the room, look into it. the resevoir can be kept outside of the room to keep it cool and conserve grow space, just keep it inconspicuous if needed. and itll save you issues with having to change res/ check nutes/other stuff without having to lift the plants up
edit: rdwc will mean no need for airstones, it uses a submersible to create an undercurrent which creates higher o2 levels and possible less heat than air stones. look into it tho


----------



## strikinghigh55 (Mar 1, 2013)

Nizza said:


> rdwc with the res outside of the room, look into it. the resevoir can be kept outside of the room to keep it cool and conserve grow space, just keep it inconspicuous if needed. and itll save you issues with having to change res/ check nutes/other stuff without having to lift the plants up
> edit: rdwc will mean no need for airstones, it uses a submersible to create an undercurrent which creates higher o2 levels and possible less heat than air stones. look into it tho


I have looked into this before but wasn't sure how to set it up for a one plant system. If you have some suggestions for how to set it up without blowing the bankroll, I would rather go this route. It would allow me to utilize a much larger res and give me crucial extra grow space. And not having to shuffle the plant around to perform res maintenance would be some sweet icing on that cake. Thanks for the help fellas.


----------



## blacksun (Mar 2, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/

DWC board.

https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/497270-how-rdwc-ucdwc-diy-advanced.html

That has pictures to give you a better idea. A send line (on top), a return line (on bottom, and make sure it's 1" or bigger), that's it. It's extremely easy with only one site like you're planning on doing.

For the individual parts, go to your local hydro shop, they should have them all and be able to find them easily.


----------



## strikinghigh55 (Mar 2, 2013)

I actually have a similar thread (to this one) in the DWC forum. I also have read that How to several times but it seemed a bit extravagant. As long as I make my return line from the bottom of the net bucket 1 inch in diameter, I wont have to worry about my net bucket remaining constantly flooded? I would like to avoid having an airstone in the net bucket if possible. Also will the fact that my res and bucket will both be on floor level cause a problem? Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Nizza (Mar 2, 2013)

no, it wont cause problems . undercurrent works by pushing the water through the top of theres to the buckets and they in turn circulate back to the resevoir through the connections at the bottom because its keeping the same level of water (buckets @ same height connected back to a resevoir). they all need to be on the same plane(so yes on the floor is perfect as long as the floor is good as long as its the same level ) this eliminates airstones but makes you need a submersible pump. avoid magnetic drives i hear. prolly cost up to 60$, the roots grow down to the res and you keep the water level at a certain height. no airstones needed because when the water is falling it oxegenates much more than an airstone (like a waterfall). also it helps with heat issues because you no longer have a small <5gall res, it can be any size tote to any size buckets as long as you follow the tutorial and connect everything good. this requires diy skills and some power tools n shit


----------



## Nizza (Mar 2, 2013)

forgot to mention you gotta buy hose and fittings and pvc. maybe some hose clamps too or something depends how you do it. but if youdo it do it right thats all i have to say


----------



## strikinghigh55 (Mar 2, 2013)

OK. The plan is starting to form and I'm very happy. This will be so much easier to maintain nute levels and pH etc. Here's some diagrams, current first - then concept/plan. Thanks for all the help!

View attachment 2550457

View attachment 2550456


----------



## Nizza (Mar 2, 2013)

the lower cross connection isnt connected directly to the submersible fyi but thats a great plan!! and why vertical? do you plan to train the plant around the bulb? it may be better to do a horizontal bulb with a reflector behind it; or to veg for long enough so your canopy can engulf the bulb. just know the light goes out the sides of the bulb not so much the ends


----------



## strikinghigh55 (Mar 2, 2013)

My plan is to top/train to screens on either side of the box. Thats why I want to switch from DWC - in order to not have to move the plant around during res maint. I had originally been using a hood and horizontal bulb placement, but I think that really limited my yield for one plant. Also I plan to use decent genetics with the new set up. My options are Fem WW or GTH (Ghost Train Haze). Havent decided yet. Not sure whether the indica WW would do better with the height restrictions or since I will be using ScrOG maybe the lengthy sativa GTH will be able to flourish... I'm open to suggestions for sure.


----------



## 509Zman420 (Mar 2, 2013)

Nizza said:


> the lower cross connection isnt connected directly to the submersible fyi but thats a great plan!! and why vertical? do you plan to train the plant around the bulb? it may be better to do a horizontal bulb with a reflector behind it; or to veg for long enough so your canopy can engulf the bulb. just know the light goes out the sides of the bulb not so much the ends


I agree with Nizza, with such a small space and one plant you would be better off going horizontal. The only way vert would work is if you grew 4 plants, 1 in ea corner, and lower/raise your bulb for max exposure. I know a guy going vert in a DR60 which is 2x2x5. So it can be done.


----------



## strikinghigh55 (Mar 2, 2013)

strikinghigh55 said:


> My plan is to top/train to screens on either side of the box. Thats why I want to switch from DWC - in order to not have to move the plant around during res maint. I had originally been using a hood and horizontal bulb placement, but I think that really limited my yield for one plant.



So this won't work? Because if not then theres not much point in switching to RDWC other than easier res maintenence. I am OK with the DWC maint but would like to try the vert ScrOG in an effort to increase yield.


----------



## Nizza (Mar 2, 2013)

well i could see multiple plants being able to use the light vertically (your goal is to get all the way, 360degrees around the bulb. this means the plants have to be timed out very good , or if you tried doing it with a single plant it'd have to be a monster and be trained really well. imagine how far it needs to be around the bulb say 1.5', thats a 3' diameter so if you grow a double stalk plant and plan to train in it will have to have 2 main stalks each 4.5' tall, and be trained in a circle then bud'd. i'd say to get that size plant it would take a long time and it would be more logical to do a quicker flower with a horizontal light until you can get around to a multi bucket undercurrent. I think if you do an undercurrent like the picture you did it will make res changes/ temp controlling easier and make better plants. the rdwc takes out a lot of issues that dwc has


----------



## Nizza (Mar 2, 2013)

check this out too


SomeGuy said:


> Can I join the Scrog Club?


----------



## strikinghigh55 (Mar 2, 2013)

That is awesome. How many plants? 
So I guess I will put the hood back in and stick with the horizontal bulb placement. I will look into the RDWC but honestly I have no problems maintaining the res in the DWC. The only reason I was switching was to attempt ScrOG. If I can make the conversion quickly and for a reasonable price, I will. Otherwise, I scrap all modifications and get back to business as usual I guess.


----------



## Skittlesmcp (Mar 3, 2013)

I have to concur with the other guys, even if you had two plants vert would be worth it but to do it with one you need either serious training, serious veg time, or serious stretch after 12/12, and more than likely a combination of all three. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Nizza (Mar 3, 2013)

Maybe start with a horizontal bulb andslowly scrog to your vertical cage, and when you think the light will be more effective just change it to vertical ? But yeah If u wanted to do it right u gotta commit. Nothings impossible !


----------



## mrCRC420 (Mar 3, 2013)

I'd grow one huuge clone in a 32 gallon pot, veg it for like 3-4 months, Fimm and LST it (I've never scrog'd but... I will sometime so maybe that too) just treat it super well. Vertical T5s or HIDs on the sides and a nice 600-1000w HPS above on a mover. FFof soil, mmm organic tea nutrients. And that's it... that would be just great.... It just sounds so easy and would yield crazy amounts; but It'd take way too long IMO, but I'd never grow one plant so I dunno.


----------



## Skittlesmcp (Mar 3, 2013)

mrCRC420 said:


> I'd grow one huuge clone in a 32 gallon pot, veg it for like 3-4 months, Fimm and LST it (I've never scrog'd but... I will sometime so maybe that too) just treat it super well. Vertical T5s or HIDs on the sides and a nice 600-1000w HPS above on a mover. FFof soil, mmm organic tea nutrients. And that's it... that would be just great.... It just sounds so easy and would yield crazy amounts; but It'd take way too long IMO, but I'd never grow one plant so I dunno.


Lol, all that only to say "jk" at the end.


----------



## 509Zman420 (Mar 3, 2013)

mrCRC420 said:


> I'd grow one huuge clone in a 32 gallon pot, veg it for like 3-4 months, Fimm and LST it (I've never scrog'd but... I will sometime so maybe that too) just treat it super well. Vertical T5s or HIDs on the sides and a nice 600-1000w HPS above on a mover. FFof soil, mmm organic tea nutrients. And that's it... that would be just great.... It just sounds so easy and would yield crazy amounts; but It'd take way too long IMO, but I'd never grow one plant so I dunno.



See now thats the way to do it!!!


----------



## strikinghigh55 (Mar 4, 2013)

Lol. Yea. A 32 gallon soil grow that would take 9 months to finish (as well as a THOUSAND dollars worth of lights and set up costs). Sounds awesome. 
Link me to that journal when you get it going...


----------



## 509Zman420 (Mar 4, 2013)

strikinghigh55 said:


> Lol. Yea. A 32 gallon soil grow that would take 9 months to finish (as well as a THOUSAND dollars worth of lights and set up costs). Sounds awesome.
> Link me to that journal when you get it going...


Actually one of my buddies grows in 35 gal containers and veges for 15 weeks after rooting... 1.5-2 lbs per plant... only 2KW of light per plant


----------



## strikinghigh55 (Mar 4, 2013)

I guess if you have the luxury of tons of space, money, and time its definitely a viable option. But completely out of the question for me.


----------



## acidgreen (Jul 10, 2013)

if you still want to do a vert single bucket style dwc you can elevate the bucket on like two cut pieces of 2x4 then make a small frame that the lid can be secured to but also making a seal with the bottom bucket so that when you want to change the water you can just take out the risers and unclip the bottom from the top and the top will stay in place allowing you to move the bottom bucket out with minimal disturbance to the plant and roots


----------



## twistedwords (Jul 17, 2013)

Yes, it is possible and you can do this 3 ways. 

1. RDWC - You youtube how to create a RDWC with a sump pump in between the reservoir and your bucket. There is more than enough info out there to show you how.

2. RDWC - A second method of this is to just RDWC with a standard pond pump and you use a drip system back into the bucket. Again enough info out there on how to build it. Look up a water farm from General Hydroponics on how they do this.

3. Get some wire fencing material from Lowes or Home depot and make a DIY Vertical Screen and attach it to the Lid of your bucket. THis way you can take the lid off, the plant with it and put it in a second bucket that is your standby bucket. You basically have a second bucket on hand to transfer it to when you need to clean it.


----------



## McNerdius (Jul 24, 2013)

i could be missing something here & i know i'm bumping a somewhat oldish post, but, well, i'm running a vert scrog dwc, so... w/e im posting it for whoever stumbles across this via google, as i did.

(fairly accurate) approximation of my setup:


Each tote (14" by 16" file totes from staples) is an independent vanilla dwc. (i like to run 2 strains at a time) the lighting is 3*55watt 2G11 PL-L per bucket. (basically a 4' t5 "bent" into a 2' form factor for those not familiar) They slide left to right as needed for adjustment. the screens are fixed about 1.5" to the outside of the netpots (reddish brown - hydroton colored  ) The raised silver circles are access holes/lids. On the inside rear of the tote, i have marked 1 gallon, 2 gallons, etc (up to 6gal). All i have to do is take the access lid off and look in there. For draining water, i use a submersible pump. for adding water, i can either move the light to the left (or right) and just dump it in with a pitcher, or use the submersible.


----------

